# scalloped??



## bloodhound (Jan 13, 2015)

Howdy all. I have spent the past ohhhh 6 hours looking how to make scalloped blanks. And I think i understand the VERY basic idea. But looking around there are some things i just dont seem to be able to wrap my mind around safely.  

 I think the name is ChrisN?? has a pen. It is "A Ti Gold Jr. Gent with walnut, maple, and aluminum segmenting." I tried to cut and paste the pic but cannot.  The top has a "V" scallop in it. 

The only way i can see to do this is to stand the blank on end on the table saw. That concept doesnt excite me. Can someone point me to a link in here maybe on how this happens??  


PLease and thanks.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 13, 2015)

There you go.
http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/segmentingoffset.pdf

Lin.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 13, 2015)

also
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/segmenting-aluminum-wood-108968/


----------



## bloodhound (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok that wasnt really what i was looking for. but at the same time it was.  I see the work was done on a band saw. So that "V" cut is made on the band saw not a table saw. Im not sure I can be that accurate on my band saw to where it would be the same angle on both sides. I love the look but i may have to pass on that look for now. The rest i can do on my table saw.  

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bloodhound (Jan 13, 2015)

Mrredburn.  That was exactly what i was looking for. Still using the bandsaw though.  I guess im going to have to spend some quality time with my band saw. Until now it has been to just cut stuff.  now i need it to cut pretty. So it needs some tuning up and new blades and guides and so on. 


Thanks  You all do amazing and inspiring work. Everytime i get on this site i have to go out to the shed. Lol


----------



## ericofpendom (Jan 13, 2015)

lorbay said:


> There you go.
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/segmentingoffset.pdf
> 
> Lin.



That REALLY hurt my brain:biggrin: but thanks for the link.


----------



## Krash (Jan 13, 2015)

lorbay said:


> There you go.
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/segmentingoffset.pdf
> 
> Lin.


 
That write up is an advanced process to possibly eliminate the offset if you can't match the saw kerf to the inserted material.

Bloodhound, as you can see by the pictures, these cuts are done on a band saw. I don't know how you would do a V cut on a table saw. You could still do scallops though.

If you look at the first post by me here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17...-new-segmented-pens-likes-111419/index13.html

the top of that pen is made with 4 cuts with contrasting wood glued in each time. It is kind of like the V cut but is at the blank end instead of in the middle where you definitely need a band saw.


----------



## bloodhound (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes thanks everyone. I have a really hard time finding thing I want on this site.   When I search how to make scallops  I get like 50 pages of anything to do with scallops. Lol.  But none the less. I am so glad I found this site. I'll try not to pester you too much.


----------



## Krash (Jan 13, 2015)

Bill,

Try these two links. There are a lot of pictures that will show how you can do these scallops on the table saw.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-trio-scalloped-segmented-burl-pens-90786/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/steps-i-use-scalloping-*long*-89931/


----------



## mredburn (Jan 13, 2015)

In order to have a successful search you sometimes need to know enough you dont really need to find it.:biggrin:  Dont hesitate to ask. The larger the forum post become the harder it is to find the information. It doesnt help when you get 150+ pages in response to a search query.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 13, 2015)

You can make an equivalent cut on a table saw.  
Tilt the blade to 45 degrees (or a different angle for a different angle scallop).
Set the blade height equal to half the blank width (at the edge of the blade).
Crosscut the blank on one face (on the side of the blade leaning towards the blank).
Flip the blank over and crosscut the opposite face.
  That will yield an interior "V" cut.  Note that it is important to cut both sides at the same length, so a stop-block would probably be a good idea.  A sled would be very handy too.  You can make the mating cut simply by using the opposite side of the blade.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2015)

I do segmenting on the TS.
For an end scallop, I like using what one might call a panel jig.
Rather than tilting the blade, I like using a sled made to hold the material at the proper angle.
Most of the time, I use 45 degrees, so I can use the same jig I use when making small mitered boxes with wrap-around grain.
A clamp holds the material in position so my hands are never close to spinning metal.


----------



## bloodhound (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks again y'all. As soon as I get a chance I will build a fire in the shed and see what I come up with.  I'll post my end product good or bad.


----------

